# Glass Lid



## TBA (Sep 30, 2011)

Need help in making Glass lid for my 75 gallon 48X18 with center brace.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

PM sent. I've got glass stock and can custom cut.


----------



## 4rdguy (Nov 27, 2010)

take a look at my thread. im making another set very similar to this for my new 80g.

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20497


----------

